# Looking for full time live in maid



## srajul48 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi everyone my husband and I have recently moved into a villa from an apartment. I am looking for a full time live in maid. Does anyone know of any experienced maids who maybe looking for work, they should be able to do general cleaning, help out in the kitchen (if has previous cooking/kitchen experience it would be a bonus) and in the future help out with any children.

I would prefer if the maid is currently in Dubai and speaks English.

Please drop me a line on this if you have any information 

Thanks R


----------



## new2UAE (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi srajul48,

I can see you moved to Dubai in 2011, I am coming this month & was wondering if you can advice on the maids agency as I too would like a live in one? I am struggling to find contacts. Thanks


----------



## mansiagshikar (Sep 18, 2012)

hi, every one...
for information...if some one has got an employment visa from a company but has not entered UAE on that visa ,as she has changed her mind to join the employer, is he/she eligible for any immigration/labour ban ?


----------

